# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Recomendacion de libro teorico para iniciados

## Tebi

He estado mirando con el buscador y no e escontrado este tema asique, me gustaria preguntar un libro teorico para mas o menos iniciados llevo mas o menos un año en esto, e leido el de florensa no del todo pero no voy a explicar ahora por que y estoy con el canuto, queria un libro para complementarlo o si no que por lomenos sea teorico.

Nota:He estado leyendo el principio de la "via magica" pero no se si es el libro indicado para mi.
Gracias:Tebi

----------


## Raicon

Yo en verano me he leido La Buena Magia de Darwin Ortiz y me parece un libro sensacional...

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=13575

Saludos.

----------


## Giovanni

Yo también te quería recomendar un libro, que si bien no es puramente teórico, la parte de la teoría que tiene es muy interesante y posee buenos juegos.. Estoy hablando del "Libro o no olvides señalar" de Fertigan Fingers (creo que se escribe así)
Salu2 y espero haber sido útil
P.D: La buena magia de Ortiz también es genial y altamente recomendable estoy muy de acuerdo con "Raicon"

Exitos y buenos vientos

----------


## Payma

¿Es posible el libro de la buena magia de Darwin Ortiz esté agotado, porque no lo encuentro en www.tiendamagia.com ?

----------


## Triple H

Yo no veo _La Buena Magia_ para iniciados de muy poco tiempo. Sobretodo por qué pone muchos ejemplos de sus ideas con juegos, que son más fáciles de entender si se conocen por lo menos.

----------


## Marvill

Creo que "La Buena Magia" no es un buen libro para iniciados, ya que puedes llegar a conclusiones erróneas desde un principio. Quizás pienso eso por que no estoy totalmente de acuerdo con algunos de los postulados que trae a colación, aunque hay que reconocer que es un gran libro. 

Para principiantes yo recomendaría "Esto es Magia" de Moliné. Primero por que es un libro sencillo en su estructura, enseña una variedad de juegos bastante grande y sobre todo pone el dedo en la llaga en cuanto a teoría para iniciarse. Aunque parece un comic y para niños, es un gran libro de magia general. Conozco a varias personas que empezaron con el y creo que es una buena base para luego atacar el canuto, si lo tuyo es la cartomagia o Ilusionismo Elemental de Ciuró si quieres un camino mas amplio.

----------


## Adriancico

> Creo que "La Buena Magia" no es un buen libro para iniciados, ya que puedes llegar a conclusiones erróneas desde un principio. Quizás pienso eso por que no estoy totalmente de acuerdo con algunos de los postulados que trae a colación, aunque hay que reconocer que es un gran libro.


¿Puedes detallar algo sobre las conclusiones erróneas a las que te refieres? Lo pregunto porque acabo de comprame el libro, y por lo que llevo leído hasta ahora me parece una maravilla...

Un saludo

----------


## Sarbatxo

Holaaaa:

Esta es mi primera intervención en este foro. Asi que aprovecho para presentarme... Soy Tino, de Castellón, llevo ya unos cuantos añitos en la magia pero me considero un eterno aprendiz y estoy muy agusto asi...

Espero poder aportar algo... Asi que empiezo por aqui   :Smile1:  

Bueno, pregunta un libro teorico para iniciados... o sea que no es para principiantes que no sepan nada sino para alguien que ya tiene ciertos conocimientos... pues si es asi yo recomendaria como ya se ha dicho "La buena magia", entre otros por ejemplo los dos tomos de Tommy Wonder "El libro de las maravillas". Todos los capitulos de teoria de los GEC de Giobi tampoco tienen desperdicio. Y si te apañas con el ingles tambien "Showmanship for magicians" de Dariel Fitzkee para mi imprescindible.

Si es para principiantes yo me decanto sin dudarlo por el libro que ya ha recomendado Marvill y del que soy un enamorado "Esto es magia" de Alfonso Moliné.. para mi una autentica joya.

----------


## Vangrant

OFFTOPIC: Un lujo tu presencia, Tino. Bienvenido

----------


## Sarbatxo

Gracias Vangrant... ¡un honor para mi!

----------


## Triple H

> "Showmanship for magicians" de Dariel Fitzkee para mi imprescindible.


Darwin Ortiz critica a Fitzkee en el primer capítulo de *La Buena Magia*. 

Cito textualmente: _Esa creencia de que la magia no entretiene por si sola es lo que llamo "la falacia de Fitzkee". En su libro Showmanship for magicians [...] La prescripción de Dariel Fitzkee para hacer que la magia sea entretenida es incluir música, danza, humor e insinuación sexual en el espectáculo. Para él, la magia es una píldora amarga que hay que endulzar para que el público se trague._

Si has leído el libro me gustaría mucho que aclarases si Darwin está en lo cierto. 

Saludos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, cuando estudies a Darwin te darás cuenta que tiene una forma muy peculiar de ver la magia. Quiero decir con esto que su libro de teoría no es nada malo, pero sí muy muy subjetivo y hay muchos puntos en los que muchos magos no están para nada de acuerdo.
 De hecho, para los seguidores de la EMM (que en España, y por ende en este foro, son mayoría) yerra más que atina.
 Quizá por eso sería mejor estar familiarizado antes bastante con más teoría mágica.
 Es una respuesta más que nada a Adriancico.

----------


## Sarbatxo

Hola:
 Bueno, como dice eidanyoson (Has leido "El exorcista" ¿no?   :Wink:  ) Y como ya digo yo en mi primer mensaje, la buena magia, al igual que el de Fitzkee no son libros para principiantes. 

Tanto en uno como en el otro sus autores expresan su manera de ver la magia, y cuando es un punto de vista subjetivo nunca todos estaremos de acuerdo con todo lo que alli se expresa, y eso no quita para que, bajo mi punto de vista sean dos grandes libros.

Respondiento a Tiple H respecto a la afirmación de Ortiz que repito aqui: _Esa creencia de que la magia no entretiene por si sola es lo que llamo "la falacia de Fitzkee". En su libro Showmanship for magicians [...] La prescripción de Dariel Fitzkee para hacer que la magia sea entretenida es incluir música, danza, humor e insinuación sexual en el espectáculo. Para él, la magia es una píldora amarga que hay que endulzar para que el público se trague._ .

Debemos tener en cuenta dos cosas. 

1º Mientras el libro de Darwin Ortiz se centra en la magia de cerca el de Fitzkee habla principalmente de la magia de escena.

2º Hay que tener en cuenta el año en que se escribio el "Showmansip for magicians" (1944). En estos años la magia estaba en los teatros y lo que funcionaba en los teatros era el music-hall y los espectaculos de magia que funcionaban eran los que tenian una resembalnza de music hall.

Teniendo esto en cuenta, y teniendo en cuenta que tanto uno como otro simplemente expresan sus opiniones (Fitzkee lo hace ya en su prologo), mucho de lo que dice en su primer libro es totalmente aplicable a la magia en general. Habla de la presentación, de los magos que sin estar bien preparados empiezan a hacer actuaciones y... bueno, si teneis ocasión de leer aunque solo sea su prologo y sus dos primeros capitulos no dejeis de hacerlo, os podra gustar o no lo que dice, pero seguro que no os deja indiferentes.   :Wink:  

Por cierto, aprovecho para aconsejar otro libro superclasico "Showmanship and presentation" de Edward Maurice.

----------


## Marvill

hola:
 Adriancinco a lo que me refiero es a que es un libro muy personal y como dice aidanyonson es muy subjetivo, por ejemplo hay un momento en el que critica a Slydini de una forma muy personal, o hace comentarios sobre actitudes de determinados magos o autores en los que como eres principiante (hablábamos de libros para principiantes no?) vas a pensar que el tío tiene toda la razón, y quizás no le falte, pero no esta en posesión de la razón absoluta. Por lo tanto es un libro que es mejor leerlo cuando se conoce bastante magia, se ha visto y leído bastante, y se conoce a muchos magos; Por que así podrás juzgar los comentarios de Darwin Ortiz en toda su dimensión y sacarle el provecho adecuado.

 Vamos que no es para principiantes desconocedores, a mi modo de ver. :P

----------


## ignoto

> Por cierto, aprovecho para aconsejar otro libro superclasico "Showmanship and presentation" de Edward Maurice.


Un libro excelente. Yo tengo la edición en francés aunque también es posible conseguirlo en inglés.

A mi parecer, debe preceder a "Magia y presentación". Posiblemente el segundo mejor libro de teoría mágica por detrás del libro de A. Moliné.

----------


## ufrasio

Yo tambien estoy buscando un libro de teoria de la magia. llevo poco tiempo en esto, y me recomendaron la Magia de Ascanio. Me dijeron que debia ser el libro que todo mago debia leer primero. antes de cualquier otro... ya llego tarde... pero nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena  :D

----------


## ign

Yo he empezado a leer "Magia y presentación" y me parece una maravilla de la teoría.

De todos modos, "Esto es magia" me sigue pareciendo un muy buen libro para iniciarse en la teoría (a mí, por supuesto, que para gustos están los colores).

¡Un saludo!

----------


## McPincho

Una vez leido alguno de los libros basados en la teoria yo os aconsejo "La bola Zombie. Una nueva dimensión" de A.Ferragut. Explica básicamente la bola zombie, pero lo verdaderamente interesante es la forma de entender la magia. el estudio que hace Ferragut del efecto es aplicable a cualquier otro juego, analiza punto por punto lo que puede pensar el público de cada movimiento, el dia que sepamos hacer lo mismo en todas nuestras rutinas seremos genios!

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Sin duda,yo recomiento Esto es Magia para iniciarse en la teoría mágica. Si yo tuviera que elegir un libro para haber empezado en la magia sería ese. Lo bueno es que enseña teoría y luego unos juegos para aplicar lo aprendido.

Un saludo

----------


## Juandi

> ... el estudio que hace Ferragut del efecto es aplicable a cualquier otro juego, analiza punto por punto lo que puede pensar el público de cada movimiento, *el dia que sepamos hacer lo mismo en todas nuestras rutinas seremos genios*!


¡Ah! ¿Es que no es obligatorio estudiar todos y cada uno de nuestros movimientos de todos y cada uno de nuestros juegos?

----------


## McPincho

Sí, es obligatorio. Pero cuando leí el libro ví un estudio mucho más exahustivo de lo que me hubiera imaginado, por eso recomiendo leer un estudio de estas caracteristicas.

----------


## magosasueldo

Estoy de acuerdo con ign. Para empezar el libro "Esto es magia" es de los más apropiados. luego, como casi todo en la vida, la mayoría de los libros son opiniones subjetivoas y que a cada persona le ha venido bien. Tomy Wonders, tal y como he escrito en otro post, me parece increíble y creo de lectura obligatoria junto con el de 5 puntos mágicos de Juan Tamariz. Tanto uno como otro se centran en el aspecto llamado Comunicación donde hay un emisor (mago) y unos receptores (público) y donde el emisor debe ser capaz de comunicar. Como tantas veces se ha dicho no hay juego bueno ni malo sino bien o mal presentado.
La teoría del maestro Ascanio está muy bien, aunque particularmente creo que es muy densa y, en ocasiones, es complicada su asimilación. Pero, creo, deben ser libros que también hay que tener.
Aconsejaría, una vez mas, estos dos libros y "esto es magia" para comenzar.

Feliz Navidad

----------


## sebadepicas

y que me dicen de la via magica de juan tamariz?canuto dice que es  muy bueno y que no deberia faltar en la biblioteca.

yo llevo sigo estudiando el canuto pero me gustaria comprar algo de teoria(por que me cuesta mucho el tema de la presentacion y la misdirection) y despues segir con la gec, o  algo de close-up.

asi que comprare el libro de darwin y capaz que los 5 puntos magicos, a menosque me recomienden otros  :Wink:

----------


## .aceofspades.

yo hace poco me compre La Buena Magia de Darwin Ortiz y me va de perlas. se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo. pone muchos ejemplos y es muy fácil de leer.

----------

